# Beginner misconceptions



## rj (Jan 2, 2014)

So, when I was a noob, I thought that Everybody fast used Heise, and that "They" made cubes up to 21x21x21. 
What were your misconceptions when you started?


----------



## TDM (Jan 2, 2014)

rj said:


> So, when I was a noob, I thought that Everybody fast used Heise, and that "They" made cubes up to 21x21x21.
> What were your misconceptions when you started?


That Puzl was cheap, that CFOP was the best method by far and nothing was even near as good, and that the V-cube 5 was good. I also thought that the best BLD people had 5 minutes to memo before they were timed, and took about 5 minutes.


----------



## uniacto (Jan 2, 2014)

I thought the weilong was the best cube

kidding, I thouht 25 seconds was a fast time


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Jan 2, 2014)

I thought that before BLD attempt they still have extra 15s inspection time, like other events......


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 2, 2014)

I thought normal BLD was done by tracing pieces.


----------



## rj (Jan 2, 2014)

Tao Yu said:


> I thought normal BLD was done by tracing pieces.



lol. I thought speedBLD was the only way to do BLD.


----------



## Dene (Jan 2, 2014)

I used to think there was some secret "supermethod" that Erik and Matyas and the like were using, because I couldn't follow the CFOP stages when they were solving fast >.<


----------



## Randomno (Jan 3, 2014)

TDM said:


> That Puzl was cheap...



D: More specifically?

I can't really think of any misconceptions I had. I'll probably think of one at a random time.


----------



## Nilsibert (Jan 3, 2014)

Not sure if it counts as a misconception, but I was amazed that colour neutrality even exists. I've been solving 3x3 with white cross for 8 years before I got into speedcubing or even knew anything about it.


----------



## Izanagi (Jan 3, 2014)

I thought feliks cheated xP 
When I saw his video (i had just begun turning my rubiks brand), and he finished in 5.66, I was like, "what??!! NAH. That cant be it!! Seriously?? Come on, thats GOT to be cheating!" 
God knows I was wrong. XD now he is one of the cubers i look up to the most!


----------



## kcl (Jan 3, 2014)

I used to think speedcubes were only white after seeing Faz's WR I also thought all black cubes were rubiks.


----------



## Dene (Jan 3, 2014)

Izanagi said:


> I thought feliks cheated xP



That was no misconception


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 3, 2014)

rj: you forgot one. You think the Weilong is the only cube worth getting. And you still think that. 

I didn't have many. I thought 78 algs (well I heard 100+, intuitive f2l ftw though) was ridiculous and would be too hard. I know them all now. 

Edit: wait. There is one case I never learned cause I never found an alg I liked. The I oll with bars on each side. 

Also, I thought white cubes were better plastic. But I still prefer white cubes.


----------



## applemobile (Jan 3, 2014)

I thought Asians owned all the records.


----------



## TDM (Jan 3, 2014)

Randomno said:


> More specifically?


At Puzl, a WeiLong (just an example; I could do this with any cube) costs £13, plus an extra £2.50, giving a total of £15.49. The WeiLong on FastTech costs £5.36, nearly a third of the price.


----------



## pipkiksass (Jan 3, 2014)

applemobile said:


> I thought Asians owned all the records.



So true. I know it's positive stereotyping, and borderline racist, but I'd seen videos of Yu Nakajima's WR years ago and, before I got involved in this forum, I'd assumed the same. 

I never would have thought that the three fastest cubers in the world would be a Dutchman, an Aussie and a Brit anyway!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 3, 2014)

I cant really think of any misconceptions I had, but I know what's a common misconception among some beginner-speedcubers now: Moyu is the same as YJ.


----------



## Username (Jan 3, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> I cant really think of any misconceptions I had, but I know what's a common misconception among some beginner-speedcubers now: Moyu is the same as YJ.



This. Someone needs to make a thread explaining all of this.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jan 3, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> rj: you forgot one. You think the Weilong is the only cube worth getting. And you still think that.



Lol you're not wrong there.

Though rj will probably say that the Weilong v2 is worth getting. 

I used to think that a zhanchi was better than a guhong v2.


----------



## Randomno (Jan 3, 2014)

TDM said:


> At Puzl, a WeiLong (just an example; I could do this with any cube) costs £13, plus an extra £2.50, giving a total of £15.49. The WeiLong on FastTech costs £5.36, nearly a third of the price.



Ah. Now deciding what cube/s to buy next is more of a problem.

PayPal exchange rate is a bit more expensive than Google's.



pipkiksass said:


> I never would have thought that the three fastest cubers in the world would be a Dutchman, an Aussie and a Brit anyway!



Who's the Brit?


----------



## rj (Jan 3, 2014)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> Lol you're not wrong there.
> 
> Though rj will probably say that the Weilong v2 is worth getting.
> 
> I used to think that a zhanchi was better than a guhong v2.



If I get one. I'm happy with my 2 v1s right now.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 3, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Who's the Brit?



Alexander Lau a.k.a. 5BLD.


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 3, 2014)

I was convinced that once I got to sub-12 I would be happy to stop practicing 3x3 and move on to other events... little did I know, to continue to progress on 4x4 I needed sub-9 3x3 stage... ug


----------



## TDM (Jan 3, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> I was convinced that once I got to sub-12 I would be happy to stop practicing 3x3 and move on to other events... little did I know, to continue to progress on 4x4 I needed sub-9 3x3 stage... ug


When I started, I said I'd probably stop at sub-30. When I got close, I said sub-20. Then sub-15. Now I'm trying to get sub-12 by the end of this year, and I don't think I'm going to stop.


----------



## rj (Jan 3, 2014)

TDM said:


> When I started, I said I'd probably stop at sub-30. When I got close, I said sub-20. Then sub-15. Now I'm trying to get sub-12 by the end of this year, and I don't think I'm going to stop.



lol me too.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jan 3, 2014)

rj said:


> If I get one. I'm happy with my 2 v1s right now.



2?

I thought moyu use your house as their North American distribution centre and pay you top dollar to praise their products on this forum.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 3, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> I never would have thought that the three fastest cubers in the world would be a Dutchman, an Aussie and a Brit anyway!



Isn't that Brit Asian?


----------



## pipkiksass (Jan 3, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Isn't that Brit Asian?



Depends if we're talking ethnicity or nationality, I guess.


----------



## nibble4bits (Jan 3, 2014)

TDM said:


> When I started, I said I'd probably stop at sub-30. When I got close, I said sub-20. Then sub-15. Now I'm trying to get sub-12 by the end of this year, and I don't think I'm going to stop.



Ya, same here!


----------



## rj (Jan 3, 2014)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> 2?
> 
> I thought moyu use your house as their North American distribution centre and pay you top dollar to praise their products on this forum.



haha nope. Thanks for the idea, though...


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Jan 3, 2014)

i thought you had to learn full oll and pll for sub 20
thought there never would be a better cube than a zhan chi
my main's a yj sulong now.
is the chilong worth getting?
i heard its like the sulong but a bit faster


----------



## ianliu64 (Jan 3, 2014)

I thought 40 second solves were super fast and I thought 25 second solves were pro level.


----------



## kcl (Jan 3, 2014)

I used to think my goal was to get sub 20 and then maybe let school take over again. Then I said sub 15. Now I'm saying I need a WR hahahahaha


----------



## pipkiksass (Jan 3, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I used to think my goal was to get sub 20 and then maybe let school take over again. Then I said sub 15. Now I'm saying I need a WR hahahahaha



I think my biggest preconception was that I would be satisfied when I achieved my goal... which was a sub-30 single. Now a sub-10 single isn't a million miles away, and even then I don't think I'll be 'satisfied'. Funny thing, cubing!


----------



## BoBoGuy (Jan 3, 2014)

I thought vaseline was a good lubricant.
And also, I thought v-cubes were the best brand.
How wrong I was...


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 4, 2014)

Here's something a little different:
I thought the video section on this site was for projects and ideas involving cubes (because I saw something of the sort when I first found this place), as I don't think I really knew about recording and posting averages all the time.


----------



## rj (Jan 5, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> I think my biggest preconception was that I would be satisfied when I achieved my goal... which was a sub-30 single. Now a sub-10 single isn't a million miles away, and even then I don't think I'll be 'satisfied'. Funny thing, cubing!



 I got a sub-10 single. Fail handscramble. 

I used to think Mr. Petrus still held the 3x3 WR.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jan 5, 2014)

I used to think that making threads like this would make me a notable member in the community.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 8, 2014)

I thought the 2x2 was automaticly solved when the first layer was done.


----------



## rj (Jan 8, 2014)

patrickcuber said:


> I thought the 2x2 was automaticly solved when the first layer was done.



Well, once in a while...


----------



## brian724080 (Jan 8, 2014)

I thought that you had to be really fast to be in competitions otherwise you'll just get laughed at. Even though this isn't remotely true, I haven't had the opportunity to attend a competition yet.



rj said:


> Well, once in a while...



Yup, but I've never ever gotten a CLL skip in a timed solve


----------



## TDM (Jan 8, 2014)

Just remembered... when I first saw the thread about faz's 5.66 (before I joined), I saw someone say that it could've been a low 4 if he'd skipped anything. I then thought that you could completely control a skip and could just skip steps if you wanted to.


----------



## Renslay (Jan 11, 2014)

I thought I would never able to do sub-40 consistently.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 11, 2014)

i thought roux was slow.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 11, 2014)

waffle=ijm said:


> i thought roux was slow.



shocking


----------



## ncube (Jan 11, 2014)

I thought cfop was hard, then I discovered badmephisto...


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 12, 2014)

When I saw Feliks' 5.66 video, I thought he used LBL (thought it was the only method) and that he could see the whole solve during inspection.


----------



## PedroSabioni (Jan 12, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> The I oll with bars on each side



Try these one, it's my favourite oll: R' F R U R U' R2 F' R2 U' R' U R U R'


----------

